# Caring for your CF Uniform



## NonStopWarrior (13 Mar 2011)

So I'm a pretty new recruit for the Canadian Forces, I started my BMQ as a reservist in January. My quick question is, how would you go about caring for your CF uniform? I'm specifically talking the blouse and pants, I've heard many a rumour of ruining the protective IR qualities and washing out the colour (seen that more than enough too). How would I go about properly washing it without doing any kind of damage?


----------



## agc (13 Mar 2011)

What does it say to do on the tag?


----------



## NonStopWarrior (13 Mar 2011)

Sorry, I suppose I should have been a little more explanatory, I've been told that the tag instructions are too general and there are other methods out there for cleaning them and retaining their quality better. I'm looking for someone with experience's opinion.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Mar 2011)

NonStopWarrior said:
			
		

> I'm looking for someone with experience's opinion.



Wash in washing machine, dry in dryer.

I know it is complex but trust me, i have plenty of experience with this.


----------



## chrisf (13 Mar 2011)

Oh, and I was being sarcastic about Nepal too.

Don't ship your uniform to Nepal for laundering. That's just going to raise all sorts of issues with ITAR.

There's wash instructions on everything. That's why they're there. For washing. Including the goretex jacket, which, some reason, people are terrified of washing.


----------



## MikeL (13 Mar 2011)

I thought you were a non stop warrior, you don't have time for laundry

I heard washing the combats in tiger blood makes you 20x more powerfull - Charlie Sheen told me


like CDN Aviator said, it's a pretty simple process.. it's clothing.. wash them like any other clothes.


----------



## infantryian (13 Mar 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I heard washing the combats in tiger blood makes you 20x more powerful



And makes jungle creatures fear you...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Mar 2011)

Follow the instructions on the tag(s)
That's it.


----------

